# hornady 130 gr sst



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

I was wondering if any one has any of the new reloading books that have the data on this bullet using a 270 wsm. I have the lyman book but it doesnt really have what I am looking at reloading. It was given to me along with the rest of my reloading equipment. Just starting to reload so I would like to make sure I start with something right out of a book. Dont really feel like blowing up is what I trying to say here.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

http://www.hodgdon.com/data/rifle/270winshortmag.php

I would start with the 130 gr starting loads and work up from there looking for pressure.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

I have Hornady's newest manual and would be willing to share info. What are looking for particular such as what powder you have and so on?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I use that bullet for 2 different loads for two different .270 Win.'s, but they are not wsm's. Also use that bullet for .243 Win. and 30.06 Springfield, I am very happy with SST's for accuracy, dropping power and weight retention.


----------



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

scooter thanks for the help. Right now I have IMR 4350. I was going to use magnum primers. If you dont want to type all the information out you could scan the page or pages and email them to me at [email protected]. thanks again :beer:


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

No problem!

For the 270 WSM and a 130gr sst Hornady suggests using 52.8gr (2800fps)-60.0gr(3100fps) of IMR 4350.Also IMR 4831 is a good powder for the 270WSM and that goes 55.5gr - 62.9 gr for 2800fps and 3100fps. I also always use Magnum primers when reloading the short mags.


----------

